# A general heads up for the Front Range



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Last night (Wednesday June 6th) there was a pretty good wind storm (at least in Boulder). There are a lot of branches down, so I suspect that there might be a lot of new wood in the streams as well..

Just keep a heads up.


----------



## bluelion (Jun 5, 2007)

*Big Wind in BV Too!*

Lots of branches in our yard.


----------

